# To Be Or Not To Be...... Tram. Intermedius



## Jeff S. (May 6, 2006)

My male I have has three very easy to see at times black spots. As you can see in picture 1. In pic two its him showing more color and the black dots are less apparent. This is a "trio" I just got. Pics 3-4-5. Why do the fems and even the male seem to have way to much black and more like lines than just dots ? Pics 3-4-5 are of said trio.
Are these not tram's ?

Jeff

























.jpg


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Ad Konings has stated that he's never seen the fish that is in the trade by the name of Tram. intermedius, which is indeed what you have. There is some variability in the pattern markings in this fish.

It is certainly not the REAL T. intermedius, which you can see in the Profiles here.


----------



## Jeff S. (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Fogel.

I had known it was the "sp"

I remember the fish first being stated as a lethrinops, and then going to tram. Then the "true" intermedius appeared which looks nothing like these. The thing that got me was this trio seemed so different than my male I already had. My male is a real looker and I was hoping to use these females with him. With the markings being what I am not used to, it had me wondering. The markings reminded me of many a protomela female, so I was concerned.
It was the picture of Blair Howells Lethrinops Marginatus that got me interested in this fish. I was unable to find the Marginatus anywhere, and at the time the Tram was in the Lethrinops family, so it was my next choice. I still seek the Marginatus that Blair has.

Alas, my pretty boy will get his shot with these girls and the male will get a "time out" in a big tank with a healthy dose of NLS.

Thanks again.
Jeff

I just have to post Blairs pic. What a beauty!


----------

